# Christmas Photos 2011 *Pic Overload*



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*I did a Christmas photo shoot with the Chis last night! hehe I love some of the pics but they are a bit dark because I was having more fun than really bothering with all the lighting. I plan on taking more with the tree later and plus Kanyon of course! haha So here are the good, the bad and the....well just goofy!!! lol

First I'll start off with some of the cute but oops shots! 

I actually really love this photo! Shayley could NOT be any cuter and truly expressing herself here!! She's like "lets get this over with  "









This is a great job on the Chis, just my fault I didn't have Kaige centered! Boo on me Yay on Chis! lol (Notice Shay Shay is smiling!)









lol You'd think the next two shots were taken after 50 shots but nope! This was at least the 3rd or 4th! They just weren't having it! lolol









Kaige isn't getting up! He was bored!! lol









Next batch of shots coming up!!


These are much better! lol

This is my favorite shot! Only thing ShayShay's name tag is flipped, I can edit it but too lazy! haha!!









Another Fave <3









Shayley May









Shayley May









Kizzie Fae









Kizzie Fae









Kaige Gray









Kaige Gray









Tanky fow wookin ad our Cwistmas fotos!! We wubs yoos!!!!
​*


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... what wonderful pics... I love your siggy/christmas card..... you have inspired me to try to get Chico in some christmas pics.....

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just love the set up! Such a beautiful group of pics! Your angels are adorable!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are all great! SUCH good doggies they are-and SO darling, too! You can really tell each one's personality!
Nice job on the props and photography!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are such wonderful xmas pics. LOVE ALL OF THEM!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

All of your dogs are beautiful, but Shayley is ridiculously cute !


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Aww cute!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful pics!! Good job goes to you and the pack!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Such great pictures, they all are so cute. I cant wait till Christmas so I can have my new Camera.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Loved these--unspeakably cute!! And makes me feel like decorating for the holiday!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

jan896 said:


> OMG... what wonderful pics... I love your siggy/christmas card..... you have inspired me to try to get Chico in some christmas pics.....
> 
> thanks for sharing!!


Thank you Jan! :love2: I am so glad you are wanting to get Christmas photos with Chico now! I can't wait to see them!!



TLI said:


> I just love the set up! Such a beautiful group of pics! Your angels are adorable!!!


Aw thanks! I set this up in the guest bedroom. They are sitting comfortably (as possible) on the bed lol 



jesuschick said:


> They are all great! SUCH good doggies they are-and SO darling, too! You can really tell each one's personality!
> Nice job on the props and photography!!


Thank you so much hon! You're so sweet! I'm lucky to have such good doggies that listen LOL For the most part I should say.



lynx8456 said:


> Those are such wonderful xmas pics. LOVE ALL OF THEM!


Thank you hon! <3



jazzman said:


> All of your dogs are beautiful, but Shayley is ridiculously cute !


Hehe I know my ShayShay has won your heart for sure Alan!! Thank you =)



♥ Marabou ♥;884037 said:


> Aww cute!!!


Thanks hon!



hershey109 said:


> Beautiful pics!! Good job goes to you and the pack!


Thank you so much! They did an awesome job!



CHITheresa said:


> Such great pictures, they all are so cute. I cant wait till Christmas so I can have my new Camera.


Oh fun! What kind are you getting? I love photography I'm always wanting a new lens but I just got this camera so I should be thankful and stop wanting more so quickly haha 



Willowjune said:


> Loved these--unspeakably cute!! And makes me feel like decorating for the holiday!


Aw thank you hon! =) Hope you get to decorate! It's always so much fun!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh fun! What kind are you getting? I love photography I'm always wanting a new lens but I just got this camera so I should be thankful and stop wanting more so quickly haha 


I thought my mother in-law was getting me one but it came the other day from my husband. I cant open it till Christmas, so not sure what kind it is. I do know I can put different lens on it. So it is a nice one. It drives me crazy I like to open the box when he is not home but I wont, I'll be good. 
I know he must have got good deal on it he gets things from newegg and always gets big discount coupons. It was a 2 hour sale.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Super duper awesome pictures!!! Wow!!! :blob7:
Your whole gang is adorable, but Mr.Gorgeous aka Kaige is my favorite!!! :love2:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

THESE ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! These are seriously great, Kerri! I love them! You're such a great photographer and your babies are such great models!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi dragon fly what a great job you must have lots of patience look how good your Christmas photoshoot came out thank you for shareing


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what gorgeous Christmas pics! They look so darn cute in their little Christmas outfits. I love them all, but there's just something about Shayley, she's so adorable. Her expression in that first pic kills me. :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> I thought my mother in-law was getting me one but it came the other day from my husband. I cant open it till Christmas, so not sure what kind it is. I do know I can put different lens on it. So it is a nice one. It drives me crazy I like to open the box when he is not home but I wont, I'll be good.
> I know he must have got good deal on it he gets things from newegg and always gets big discount coupons. It was a 2 hour sale.


I had a reg digital camera in 2006 with a reg zoom, I loved it but now that I have my slr I am in love! Waited forever to get one too! lol Finally got it for a early birthday gift! 



~LS~ said:


> Super duper awesome pictures!!! Wow!!! :blob7:
> Your whole gang is adorable, but Mr.Gorgeous aka Kaige is my favorite!!! :love2:


Aw I will tell him you called him Mr. Gorgeous! lol Thank you! =)



rms3402 said:


> THESE ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! These are seriously great, Kerri! I love them! You're such a great photographer and your babies are such great models!


Thank you so much hon for the sweet compliment! You're too kind! My models are great though, they do listen so well. 



bayoumah said:


> hi dragon fly what a great job you must have lots of patience look how good your Christmas photoshoot came out thank you for shareing


Thank you hon! I have a ton of patience but at the same time I have a good listening crew *cough* for the most part *cough* lolol Beleive me I have to adjust them from time to time during shoots lol Little monkeys like to get out of place 



foggy said:


> Oh my gosh, what gorgeous Christmas pics! They look so darn cute in their little Christmas outfits. I love them all, but there's just something about Shayley, she's so adorable. Her expression in that first pic kills me. :lol:


lol Thankyou hon! Shayley seems to be a fan favorite & Kaige too in these shots, I think it's cute how everybody has a connection to a certain Chi just from photos. Same for me with other peoples babies. =) You're so sweet!!


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

I loved the pics but somehow missed that you'd already made a siggy from one of them. It turned out so great--love it!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to agree with LS, they are all cutie pies but Kaige is absolutely stunning! One of my favourite Chi's on the forum, I especially loved his video with Kissy Fishy.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you both so much! =)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kerri, where are you? 
Why are you not posting pictures? Are you trying to make me cry? :sad5:

Too busy huh? No time for your Chi friends...I see how it is...it's ok, I'll get over it...eventually. 

lol, just kidding, I'm not sad, could care less what you are doing, I just miss my little Kaige! haha kidding again, I miss you too!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous photos! Merry Christmas


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

They are lovely pictures well done


----------

